# Hello , please help me get started



## JayL (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi to all.

I've searched the net for a woodworking forum and it looks like I came to the right place. I am new to woodworking and would want to jumpstart my planned projects by asking the pros. Right now aside from the basics like hand saw, jigsaw, hand drill, tape measure, square and screwdrivers I basically have nothing.

My plan is to start out by building cabinets and tables for the shop. Please help me out with what tools I should get. Something with good performance and reasonable price for a garage woodworker.

Circular saw , router, planer , etc.. 

My hobby is auto mechanics (import tuning) and am hoping to add woodworking as my wife just love designing wood products. It is my intention to help her turn these drawings into something we could use around the house.

Thank you very much in advance for your help and advises. :yes:


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

JayL said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> I've searched the net for a woodworking forum and it looks like I came to the right place. I am new to woodworking and would want to jumpstart my planned projects by asking the pros. Right now aside from the basics like hand saw, jigsaw, hand drill, tape measure, square and screwdrivers I basically have nothing.
> 
> ...


o would only get a circular saw if you intend of cutting alot of plywood other wise i nice miter saw that slides back and forth is going ot cut most widths of boards. a table saw is a must as well as this can be used to rip and cross cut... and with a dado blade make some nice joints... hope this helps


----------



## JayL (Jun 8, 2008)

JMendez035 said:


> o would only get a circular saw if you intend of cutting alot of plywood other wise i nice miter saw that slides back and forth is going ot cut most widths of boards. a table saw is a must as well as this can be used to rip and cross cut... and with a dado blade make some nice joints... hope this helps


Hello JMendez035,

Thanks for the reply. Do you have any brands and model you could suggest for a Miter Saw. How about the table?

I think I will need to cut plywood as it will be my primary wood to use.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

JayL said:


> Hello JMendez035,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Do you have any brands and model you could suggest for a Miter Saw. How about the table?
> 
> I think I will need to cut plywood as it will be my primary wood to use.


JayL
i really wish i could be more of a help in the brand department. i personally dont own either of those tools. ask around on the forum. but i would def do alot of research before you purchase anything


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Welcome JayL , this topic has been well coverd here. If you look through the past posts you will find plenty of reading to do on this subject.
If I were going to start fresh like you and all I was doing was around the house projects on a part time basis this is what I would be looking at. Some of these tools are good for business to.
Tablesaw: Portable or contractor, Ridgid, bosh, Dewalt
Mitersaw: Ridgid,bosh Makita, Dewalt
Skill saw: Makita
Router: Porter-Cable, Dewalt
Router bits: I use freud 
Dado Blade and saw blades: Freud, Forrest
Planer: Dewalt( hands down)
Jointer: Jet, general,High end Delta
These are my choices because if you read the past posts it seams to lean towards these tools.
Your also going to need a belt sander, palm sander well the list goes on. Best thing is after you get the basics put some funds away and purchase as you need.:thumbsup:


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

My suggestion is pick a project and find the tools you require to complete it. Then find a tool in the price range you feel comfortable with and ask for opinions on your choice, from members on this site. 

Everyone has their favorite brand of tools and some are better than others, but my most favorite tool brand is the one that does the job in the price range I can afford.

I personally find the table saw, router table, bandsaw and drill press the most used power tools in my shop. I like to build the cost of a new tool into each project I do. (actually a smoke screen for the better half, "but dear I need this to complete this project").... she caught that one way back, but still fun to try! 

The bottom line, the best shop is the one that fills your requirements, the best tool is the one that meets your needs.

Good shop building!

John


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I completely agree with Check twice.
Tablesaw and router (w/table) are pretty necessary...especially for cabinet work.
I would think the rest of the stuff can be picked up as you need it (unfortunately this can be never ending) . 

With "who to buy" there are 2 schools of thought: 
- Buy big the first time and you won't have to upgrade or replace it.
- Buy low the first time, see if you really need the higher end, and go from there.

If you spend $1500 on a Festool sander with a $2000 budget, you won't get far. 

I've bought cheaper tools thinking I would have to replace them quickly. After a lot building, the only thing I've replaced is the tablesaw (the $120 portable still runs great though) and belt sander (Black and Decker caught fire :laughing. My neighbor gave me a 1950's circular saw and I thought I'd have to replace it right off... turns out I rarely use it (and the 1950's model works just fine).

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi JayL

The last few posts are right on the money. Plan a project, and then figure out what will help you the most to complete that project. Ask the other members for an opinion on tools you are considering buying. Even top of the line product names produce some duds, and even the lower end product lines produce some equipment that delivers all you need from it.

Welcome to the forum.

Gerry


----------



## JayL (Jun 8, 2008)

Friends thank you very much for your valuable inputs. Probably since I am new to all this then I should first learn how to walk before I can run. That being said I plan to start manually so as to build the skills needed. I might be wrong on this so please feel free to give more opinions. Currently I am looking to acquire a few block planes. These two are on my list and and if you feel that these would be helpful for a newbie woodworker then I'm going ahead to purchase.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0000223QY/ref=ord_cart_shr?%5Fencoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance

and http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance

if not can you please suggest something else.

Warm regards to all....:icon_smile:


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

You will get the power tool people (me) verses the hand tool people. 

I have made alot of projects over the years with hand tools and it was a learning experience as well I built some neat things. Is the first project going to need these tools then I would say go for it.
As a power tool user now, I would say some of the other members could answer the quality of your choices better than me on hand tools. 

I do own 2 planes and both are stanley, a block plane and a jack plane. It is fun getting the tool, but even more fun making saw dust or wood chips with it. 

You have a fine day
John


----------



## firefighteremt153 (Jan 25, 2008)

Jay, Ive been at this WW for a few years now and I'll give you my opinion. I bought a stanley block and jack plane in the begining and they just sat in my shop b/c I didn't really have any clue as how to use them properly and to be honest, I still don't. At the time I was more of a sand em down kinda guy. Well with every project I started doing, I would buy a new tool, usually a good quality tool b/c I hate buying tools twice. Well after a few years, I have most every tool that a hobbiest would need (subject to change depending on next project ha ha) TS, 13" planer, 6"joiner, 2 routers and table, miter saw, mortiser machine, several different sanders, about 30 different clamps but you never have enough clamps, chisles, hand saws, several drills, and several small hand tools and jigs. Im not saying these are all the tools that I will ever need, but with this arsenol I have made some pretty nice things. Now as far as the manual vs power, I will say that I wish I had started with a better foundation in WW by using the manual tools. I think that you will appreciate the outcome of your labor more and have a better since of acomplishment in the end. My Grandfather was one of the best craftsman I have ever known and the only power tool that man ever owned was a circular saw. He passed away in 1993 and I never got to watch and learn from him b/c I was not really interested at the time. So my advice to you my friend is if you have the patience and ability (somebody to show you some pointers) to learn the roots of this craft then go for it. If not, Let me know and I'll give you a shopping list for Rockler.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

If you are going to learn with manual tools first, and the last posters make some good points either way, the purchasing a couple of decent small planes, and some chisels is a good start point. However, that said, also get yourself a good book on how to sharpen tool edges. It is almost an axiom, that if you don't know how to sharpen the blades you will never be successful using the tools. I purchased a book from Taunton Press, www.leevalleytools.com several years ago, and I am in the procees of learning how to properly sharpen my chisels and plane blades. What a difference a little knowledge makes. I believe the book is called :"The Complete Guide to Sharpening". Since I have started to properly sharpen up my chisels and plane blades I am finding my ability to use them and my results improving dramatically.

PS: You don't have to spend huge bucks to start out. The biggest thing is to get the items that work for you.

Have fun, and once again, welcome to the forum.

Gerry


----------



## david savage (Jul 10, 2008)

*dont buy hand tools till you have read this page*

maybe this page can save you time and money i hope so, have a look http://www.finefurnituremaker.com/woodworking_tools.htm


----------

